# Quadruple



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is a clip from a recent hunt where I was soo close to an easy quadruple.






Here is a picture from the hunt.










Post up if you have shot a quadruple/triple this season!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have shot a few triples this season. I tripled on BWT friday and on mallards saturday morning. I also tripled on canadas on opening morning. I have not got multiple birds with one shot yet this year.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

im not sure if you even shot one...


----------



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm... It would take a good shot to get over your limit out of one flock since the limit was 15.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dhaffner said:


> Hmm... It would take a good shot to get over your limit out of one flock since the limit was 15.


Don't get too hard on VC there, he's apt to spew incoherent nonsense at the most inopportune times. That's why we put the big pointy hat on his head with the Foiles sticker, so everyone knew just how awesome he was. :wink:


----------

